# Installing plantation shutters



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to be sure, you are talking about interior shutters right? 

Wood would be your best choice if within your budget. Don't go for wimpy poorly made wood shutters though. Plastics and vinyls will dull and turn brittle over time and especially with ultraviolet exposure. And frankly, they will look like vinyl or plastic. Your refinishing options are limited too by the material. 

For interior shutters, I think inside mounting looks cleaner and more finished. I assume you have the clearance though. The shutters will look goofy if too deep for the space availed. 

As for vendors? Window blinds and shutters is a pretty competitive business. I have bought lots from both Steve's Blinds (or some name like that) and Blindster (or some name like it). I believe they carry shutters. The interior designer I worked with on my rather highend California home liked JC Penney's blind and shutter folks believe it or not. Blindman franchises seem pretty popular with former clients. 

Make sure you know how they want measurements and of course measure accurately, especially if ordering online.


----------



## Justinkemp (Oct 25, 2012)

salilsurendran said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am looking to fit plantation shutters on my windows. I was planning on purchasing my shutters online on eBay and installing them myself. I was wondering what sort of material should I go for? Should I go for wood or plastic or any other material. Also any suggestions about going inside or outside mount. My house gets plenty of sunshine so I am thinking the best color would be white but still any other suggestions are welcome. Any online sites that are recommended to buy shutters from?


Hey why don't you check out the TBS gallery. They really have a great selection of blinds and shutters- of all colors and materials. They can help you choose the right material too. I have heard a lot about their work in the region.


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried doing an inside mount but the drywall wasn't perfectly plumb which made gaps between the shutters


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

> Also any suggestions about going inside or outside mount


Inside mount are the most popular choice but you have to make sure you have enough room for the frame, have clearance for the louvers when tilting don't hit and will they interfer with tilt in windows if you have them.



> I tried doing an inside mount but the drywall wasn't perfectly plumb which made gaps between the shutters


I havn't seen a perfectly square window yet, but your right it will make the gaps bigger and uneven. There is a easy way to solve this, when ordering the shutters ask for a "astragal stile". One of the panels will come with a lip along the edge that overlaps the other panel and closes the gap.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

There is not much difference in appearance with solid color (whites) faux wood shutters, they don't look any different than real wood. It's only when you want a stained wood that you must go with real wood. Also real wood will be lighter then faux wood. If it where me and I wanted white, faux wood would be the way to go simply because of the huge cost savings. If it's a large window I might consider real wood because of the weight. 

Here's a helpful article...
Questions You Must Ask When Buying Indoor Shutters


----------

